# People to talk to about anything.



## Jane (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm 62,widowed with no one to talk to but my daughter and son. I love and appreciate them,just want to talk with someone my age as a friend nothing more.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2016)

So many of us like that darlin', it's okay...just jump into any conversation you like


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for responding,so nothing else to say?


----------



## Manatee (Oct 27, 2016)

That is the joy of living in a 55+ community, the whole place is filled with your contemporaries.


----------



## Carla (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Jane, glad that you've joined us!  There are many conversations on here, but of course, it's not quite the same as in person conversations. It is still interacting with people around our age and can be interesting!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome to our friendly community, Jane, and I hope you'll jump into the forums you find interesting.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 27, 2016)

Jane said:


> I'm 62,widowed with no one to talk to but my daughter and son. I love and appreciate them,just want to talk with someone my age as a friend nothing more.


Ma'am, I can sorta relate to your feelings.  I've worked on the road for many years.  My beautiful wife of 50 years and I visit by phone each evening.  Those visits, however, are usually short because we lead a pretty boring existence.  (At our age, boring is good.)  My job has me in contact with people throughout the day, but it is more often than not a confrontational situation.  I cannot eat lunch with them or go out to dinner with them.  One of our son-in-laws says, "How can you get up to go to work.  No one likes you!"  Well, that's my job and, honestly, I enjoy it.
I do not go to bars and seldom eat out.  So, any spare time 4 nights/week is spent in my hotel room.  There are days, I'm not my own best company.  As you, I just need someone to talk to.  

My "hermitage" will soon come to an end.  I am finally going to retire in a few months, as I will be 70 next week.  My wife and I will, then, probably sit in our own chairs and still visit little.  She has been used to being home alone weekday evenings and I have been in hotels.  I do believe we both are a little worried how we will get along "having" to live with each other 24/7.  

There is nothing on television.  I read a ton of books, making library trips each weekend.  That still does not alleviate the need to simply have someone in the same room to bounce things off and to listen to how my day went.  I've done this non-stop for the past 15 years and have never gotten used to it.  However, my bride and I have made it work.  We had a financial disaster and this job looked like a way to climb out.  It not only allowed us to climb out of a deep hole, but has left us fairly comfortable to finish the days the Good Lord has blessed us with.  So, we both look at is as the dues we paid... but are ready to finally have the ability to give it up.

Is there a local senior's center where you could meet someone?  What about the local food bank or emergency shelter where you could volunteer and meet others of similar age.  I won't be able to sit home, even when retired.  But, I have a nice group of guys who I allow to take my quarters in a friendly golf game who will  "entertain" me when my wife wants to send me out the door.  Maybe a local quilting club or a ladies golf club or ........  if you're close, go keep my wife company until I can be home more!!!  :>)  

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2016)

Jane  - Aloha and E Komo Mai (Welcome) from the Big Island of Hawaii.  What's on your mind that you'd like to talk about?  There are multiple threads going on at any given time, but you can also start your own if you have a specific topic in mind that you don't see anyone else discussing.  Or, if you just need to vent, let it rip! 

Mahalo (thanks)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2016)

You're in the right place Jane, plenty of folks our age here to talk to about anything!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 27, 2016)

I am surrounded by folks around the clock. But those are children, co-workers, customers, my Dad, best buddy, few are around my age and understand. Hubby isn't in the best of health and I don't see him a lot. So yes for me this site is delightful.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 27, 2016)

Welcome, Jane.  I'm sure most of us know exactly what you mean.  Please jump in and start a new topic if you feel so inclined.

We're happy to have you here!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 27, 2016)

Jane said:


> I'm 62,widowed with no one to talk to but my daughter and son. I love and appreciate them,just want to talk with someone my age as a friend nothing more.



Hi Jane I know just how you feel so anytime you wanna ask someone something or have a good read about something or a bit of a laugh just get onto this Forum. 
Most of us are of a similar age (I'm 63) and it sure is nice to relate to someone your own age.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome from Scotland, Jane!  I'm sure you'll find lots of topics of interest here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2016)

And Father Ralphy is also here for you, especially on Fridays for confession...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello Jane!  Welcome..!!     oh.. and watch out for Father Ralphy.


----------



## Redd (Oct 28, 2016)

Jane, a question for you. Is it really that important as to the age of those you wish to talk to. I have a few acquaintances, some friends and their ages vary from 30 years younger to 18 years older than my age. Conversation is simply conversation no matter what the age.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 28, 2016)

Jane said:


> I'm 62,widowed with no one to talk to but my daughter and son. I love and appreciate them,just want to talk with someone my age as a friend nothing more.



Jane, I know exactly how you feel. Like you, I am widowed also and I have children. But, I talk to them some but most of the time they are working, etc. so they are too busy to talk. There are times I need someone around my age to talk to because they understand how it is at our age and my kids don't. When you're a widow/widower and live alone, we get so lonely and just having someone to talk to helps so much! That's what made me find this forum and it has certainly helped! I have used this forum to vent several times and it helps also! I am always ready to talk and talk about anything if I know what it is! If I don't, I'm willing to learn! I hope this forum helps you as much as it has me!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2016)

Redd said:


> Jane, a question for you. Is it really that important as to the age of those you wish to talk to. I have a few acquaintances, some friends and their ages vary from 30 years younger to 18 years older than my age. Conversation is simply conversation no matter what the age.



Yes Redd age does matter because people of a similar age either young or old have had similar experiences and can reminisce.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, you want something to talk about:
I just got my medicare 2017 book-  about 131 pages ( page 128 has 24-25 sections)
                         My pharmacy book         241 (Again some section with multiple same page #)
                                         Aetna            141
 That's about 513 pages  They contain such pages turners like this chapter, "Inpatient services covered during a non-covered inpatient stay." I'm not going to be a spoiler and tell you who the murderer is.
Aw Hell, why not. It's the ADAP which covers the SHIP, but only in Alabama. Alaska has a BFCC-QIO Program. And there's 48 more states!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

^^ Sounds like good reading if you've got insomnia, fuzzybuddy. 
:zz:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Jane.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry, Jane. I apologize. Welcome. As you probably noticed, we tend to go off topic, once in a while......So jump on in, and let's hear from you. We need you to help straighten out this crew. Can you believe it, they're always wrong.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Where do I start?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2016)

Wherever you want.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

No one replied to mine,except Ruthanne.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Jane said:


> No one replied to mine,except Ruthanne.



No one replied to what, Jane?  

There are many topics here.  Please just jump in on any topic of interest to you.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know.

I was hoping someone would just say something to me.Guess I will take a look at forum.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

I had no idea all of you replied to my post,thank you.

I wanted to talk about things that are bothering me in my life,at least for now,then find other things more positive to talk about.

How do you stop feeling the blame for your childrens failures in life?


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

It doesn't matter to me what a persons age is.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello Quicksilver,thank you.

What is wrong with Ralphy?


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

to what I said,you proved my point.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you April.

My kids still live with me so we are able to talk daily. I just didn't have anyone my age to talk to about bad things as well as good.

Hope your day went well.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Good I tend to do that too,or as I call it go from one subject to another in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Thank you Falcon


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Well, you want something to talk about:
> I just got my medicare 2017 book-  about 131 pages ( page 128 has 24-25 sections)
> My pharmacy book         241 (Again some section with multiple same page #)
> Aetna            141
> ...



Frankly, Fuzzy, I think you have to be able to speak Swahili or Outer Mongolian to understand that darned book.  I read a page or two and then have to go take a nap.  Four pages and I'm ready for a good swooning.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2016)

Jane said:


> Hello Quicksilver,thank you.
> 
> *What is wrong with Ralphy*?



No problems with Father Ralphy as long as you can make a hasty exit from the confessional.  He gave me a penance last time that I'm STILL working on.....


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

jujube said:


> Frankly, Fuzzy, I think you have to be able to speak Swahili or Outer Mongolian to understand that darned book.  I read a page or two and then have to go take a nap.  Four pages and I'm ready for a good swooning.



I am dealing with all these books and info too--our company is forcing us to transfer and manage our own healthcare plans, into the marketplace. Like you, I can only digest a little at a time--once I think I understand something,  I find I don't! The out of pockets are ridiculous.


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2016)

Why is there a confessional here?


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Jane. Welcome to SF. It's nice to have you here.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Well, you want something to talk about:
> I just got my medicare 2017 book-  about 131 pages ( page 128 has 24-25 sections)
> My pharmacy book         241 (Again some section with multiple same page #)
> Aetna            141
> ...



I know what you mean, Fuzzy.  I'm dealing with my own, and my sister's as well.  You need an acronym translator to get through many paragraphs, and a lawyer to get through others.  I think they've all got a professional obfuscator on staff  -- oh, wait-- that would be THEIR lawyer!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2016)

Jane said:


> I had no idea all of you replied to my post,thank you.
> 
> I wanted to talk about things that are bothering me in my life,at least for now,then find other things more positive to talk about.
> 
> How do you stop feeling the blame for your childrens failures in life?



Hi, Jane, and welcome again.  Not meant to be a criticism or anything, but when you are replying to someone else's post, go to that post and click on the "reply with quote" 
place on the green bar at the bottom.  That way, the other person's post appears in the reply box and if you put your reply below that, then everyone can tell which post you are replying to.  Otherwise, we can get kinda confused.

About children's failures -- I don't feel guilty about them, really, but I DO feel sad when it happens.  And I try to listen in a compassionate way and let them talk it out and be sure they know I love them unconditionally.  After all, the goal of raising children is to prepare them to go out and confront life on their own.  In experiencing life, everybody is bound to fail once in a while, no matter what.  I've had my share of failures, and none of them were my mother's fault.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 31, 2016)

Jane said:


> Thank you April.
> 
> My kids still live with me so we are able to talk daily. I just didn't have anyone my age to talk to about bad things as well as good.
> 
> Hope your day went well.



Thank you and it did. I'm glad you can still talk to your kids about some things but it does  make a difference when you can talk to someone our age that understands. Our ears are always open here when you have the need to talk about something. Just open up.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2016)

Jane said:


> Why is there a confessional here?



Our Ralphy is a bit--shall we say "eccentric?"


----------



## Jane (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you,Chic


----------



## Jane (Oct 31, 2016)

Okay,but why a confessional?


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 31, 2016)

Jane, it might help you to read through some of the subjects in the Forum Support & Suggestions. These discussions will help you learn about how to use this software. As someone mentioned earlier, it would be very helpful if you would hit the Reply With Quote button (on the green bar below the posts on the right side) so that we know to whom you're responding. Hope that helps.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2016)

Jane, the "Confessional" is a joke. Ralphy pretends to be a priest. It's all in good fun, he's just joking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Jane, if you need any help on the forum, must ask.  Any of us will be happy to help you.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello Jane, I joined the forum in the middle of October and have enjoyed myself since then. I just look for a topic of my interest express my opinion in a post. Everybody is friendly here.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2016)

Glad you are enjoying the group here, Vedaarya!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 4, 2016)

All all of you are welcome to come to Father Ralphy to ease your souls.


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2016)

Why the running gag?Ralphy,how old are you 5?


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 4, 2016)

Jane, it's all in the spirit of fun. If it's not something that appeals to you, you can post things that have meaning to you.


----------



## Jane (Nov 4, 2016)

Ralphy can't speak for himself? Okay I won't say anything more.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 5, 2016)

No worries, Jane. What are some things that you're interested in? What do you do for fun?


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello bluebreezes,

I watch tv,read books,listen to music and do things on the internet.

I used to go to ball games and concerts but can't afford that anymore.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 5, 2016)

Many of us here like doing those same things and like talking about TV shows, movies, books and music we like. If you'd like, take a look in our Entertainment discussions category to see if there are subjects there you're interested in discussing. If not, you can also start your own under the Entertainment category.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Good grief, if they let me in, they'll let anybody in. So Jane, do your part and talk to us. We're listening.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2016)

What is supposedly wrong with you?

I'm not a blabber,but I will talk here and there.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 5, 2016)

Jane said:


> What is supposedly wrong with you?



Wrong with whom?  

Welcome to the forum, Jane.  Do you have any pets?  Several members here with cats and dogs, one even with pet rats.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone who calls themselves Fuzzybear or Fuzzy something.

No I have no pets,have had in the past,but not for a few years now.

We have a neighbors cat who comes over sometimes.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 5, 2016)

Jane said:


> Someone who calls themselves Fuzzybear or Fuzzy something.
> 
> No I have no pets,have had in the past,but not for a few years now.
> 
> We have a neighbors cat who comes over sometimes.



Oh, fuzzybuddy.  I love his sense of humor!  There is nothing wrong with him...he was just inviting you to talk with us, perhaps joke a little, let loose and share a bit.  That's all.  No harm, no foul.

I've had dogs all my life, then when I had to have my last one put to sleep in 2007, I wasn't planning on having anymore pets.  Then, I found 4 kittens in the woods in 2010 and brought them home.  They sure are great company and make me laugh all the time!  I don't regret my decision to give them a home at all.   

Sounds like your neighbors cat must be friendly, that it comes over to visit you.   Does it have a name?


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2016)

They neighbors call her Samantha,but we call her Bella after a character from the Twilight books and movies because she has a crooked tail.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 5, 2016)

Jane said:


> They neighbors call her Samantha,but we call her Bella after a character from the Twilight books and movies because she has a crooked tail.



Bella's a nice name that you gave her!  I had a stray cat coming around last winter.  Would show up like clock work 3 times a day on my back deck and to sleep in a chair of a little bit.  I named her Sheba.  Then, when spring arrived, she disappeared.  My indoor cats sure enjoyed watching her.


----------



## Jane (Nov 5, 2016)

One of the other neighbors cats lived with us for a year and a half because my daughter thought she wasn't being taken care of.

We don't have any pets of our own because we don't have the money for food let alone any other expenses.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 5, 2016)

Jane said:


> One of the other neighbors cats lived with us for a year and a half because my daughter thought she wasn't being taken care of.
> 
> We don't have any pets of our own because we don't have the money for food let alone any other expenses.



Oh yes, having pets can get costly.  Food, litter, treats, vets, etc.  I bet I spend at least $150 every 2 weeks on food & litter for my 4 cats.  They won't eat the cheap stuff either.  Guess I spoiled them when they were kittens.  Now, they have gourmet taste buds.  Lol


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2016)

Jane said:


> They neighbors call her Samantha,but we call her Bella after a character from the Twilight books and movies because she has a crooked tail.



Did you read/enjoy the Twilight series of books?


----------



## Autumn72 (May 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Jane, the "Confessional" is a joke. Ralphy pretends to be a priest. It's all in good fun, he's just joking.


That was very respectful of you RR. You must have been brought up with a lot of CLASS......AS IN THIS KID'S GOT CLASS.,...... instead of taking advantage of someone's pain to criticize them when they need a super hug...... everyone's so afraid to care ...... like RR DOES. So unkind some cold as ice can be.....


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2020)

This thread is 4 years old.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

So what. Are you the poster police?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2020)

The threat of thread death - apparently, threads are immortal, eh?  What ever happened to OP Jane?  Is she still with us?  Why do so many folks sign up and then stay silent?  Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> The threat of thread death - apparently, threads are immortal, eh?  What ever happened to OP Jane?  Is she still with us?  Why do so many folks sign up and then stay silent?  Sigh.


 Some people sign up and find the forum isn't for them in various ways..some can't  get to grips with the format, others feel that they might be encroaching on an established  clicky group ( they're not, we're not a clique here unlike some other forums)...  some people lurk for ages then as a lurker find there are certain threads or photos they can't view without being registered, and register just to see them but have no intention of posting..  loads of reasons why people register and not post tbh...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Some people sign up and find the forum isn't for them in various ways..some can't  get to grips with the format, others feel that they might be encroaching on an established  clicky group ( they're not, we're not a clique here unlike some other forums)...  some people lurk for ages then as a lurker find there are certain threads or photos they can't view without being registered, and register just to see them but have no intention of posting..  loads of reasons why people register and not post tbh...


Good Day, Holly!  Thanks for the thoughts and rationales.  I might have been a lurker myself initially - but for some reason, I didn't think it was an option!  That being said, I have no regrets for 'signing up!'


----------



## Sliverfox (May 14, 2020)

Welcome, Jane.
Where to start?
Tell us about  jobs  you've ,  trips you enjoyed,  your home, children, etc.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 14, 2020)

Well,, guess I should have noticed the dates on this thread.
Too early  for me,,need the coffee to kick start my brain.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 14, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Welcome, Jane.
> Where to start?
> Tell us about  jobs  you've ,  trips you enjoyed,  your home, children, etc.


I don't think Jane lives here anymore.  This thread started long ago.


----------

